
LazyDocker – A Simple GUI for Docker - andre9317
https://github.com/jesseduffield/lazydocker/
======
0x54MUR41
Previous submission a day ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20315973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20315973)

